# Molar pregnancy...2 miscarriages in a row, expecting again



## Alwilan

Hi,
New to this, my mind is a complete mess! Found out on Monday am pregnant again. I had a misccariage in April at about 6 weeks one in May at 4 weeks and am a nervous wreck. I have 3 healthy boys, but have been trying for this one since 2009. I fell pregnant at the end of last year, but it was a molar pregnancy and had to have a D&C at 12 weeks. I am just over 4 weeks, the docs have taken my HCG levels and will do so twice a week to check not another molar. Just so nervous about getting to 7 weeks, and then if I do manage it I might find out it's another molar. I want to relax but really struggling. Anyone got any top tips on how to calm down and not think every time you go to the loo you are going to see blood?


----------



## debzie

hello Alwilan first of all so sorry for your losses.

In the beginning it is so hard I was a wreck right up until I had an early scan at 6 weeks. Even now I knocker check and wipe and wipe thinking I will see blood. Had some spotting at 6 weeks and my world came crashing down again. My milestone was 8 weeks which is when my twins stopped growing so this week has been hard. It does get a little easier and just take each day as it comes. I try and focus on my dd spending time with her and appreciating my time with her. Also every week I give myself a treat. Hope all is well and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. x


----------



## petitpas

I found going to the gym and taking classes such as body balance, which are yoga related helped keep me calm (I've had 4 losses). Unfortunately, my doc has just banned me from the gym and I'm really struggling now. I try to find some time every day to visualise the pregnancy and that calms me down. Do you think it's helping to have your bloods done twice a week? I can imagine that it could be reassuring to see the numbers going up as they should...?


----------



## zozo28

Hi Alwilan,

I had a twin molar pregancy a few years ago - one normal baby and a molar. It was horrible, I had hyperemisis really badly and ended up in hospital for weeks, they didnt do a scan until nearly weeks when I started bleeding, it was a horrible experience, I know how you feel.

Im now pregnant again and Ive requested an early scan to rule out molar pregnancy again, my doctor is arranging it for me. Im hoping everything is ok this time.. Im pretty sure it is because I dont feel violently ill at 4 weeks like I was with that one. Its a worrying time until you find out everything is ok isnt it? x


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Typically in a molar pregnancy (at least ones I've seen I am a nurse) the hcgs skyrocket. Most women do not have strong preg symptoms until around 8 weeks or so due to the higher hcg level. with molar pregnancies the hcg number tends to be so high at an early stage that (as another noted above) hyperemesis, or severe vomiting, will occur and pregnancy symptoms will be very strong. I wouldn't be too concerned unless you at 5 weeks pregnant and symptoms are unbearable. 

I encourage you to speak with doctor again about your concerns. There are other reasons for higher hcg levels such as multiple pregnancies. Try not to worry. Molar pregnancies are uncommon and I have never seen a woman get two whole conceiving. Good luck


----------



## Alwilan

Hi, Thanks for your replies. Some days are going quick others are slow like today........

I am trying also to do the milestone thing, it is helping. As for the gym I am scared of doing anything too physical I know this is stupid, but I just don't want to risk anything. 

I think I am about 4w5d, my hcg count last Mon was 22, Wed they had more than doubled every *24* hours and got to 119. I had bloods taken this morning and should get the reults tomorrow, slighly concerned the rate they doubled in those 1st few days, will try and wait and see. Just don't want to make it to 6 /7 weeks and find out it's not viable.

How far do you think you are ZOZO?

I have found a forum for people who have had molar pregnancies not sure how to post the link but is in...
BabyandBump > Lounge Area > Groups & Discussions > General 
Molar and Partial Molar Pregnancy Support Group


----------



## petitpas

Generally, the doubling rate starts really high and then slows down somewhat, but I can understand that you are worried. I hope everything slows down to a more normal rate for you very soon :hugs:


----------



## MissKane

Hello Ladies, i just suffered my second partial molar pregnancy and devastation does not describe how i feel. Im looking for people who have suffered this terrible situation and how they cope and have they gone on for health pregnancies?, do they see a specialist? 

Please, and to Aliwan--i pray your baby is healthy....Mine for about a year aprt, and i didnt find out to past 12 weeks with both of them, even though i have had early ultrasounds and the babies heartbeat and everything else was fine----it just is such an indecribable pain....all i want is to be a mom.


----------

